# How to inject hgh-frag-176-191



## GH Consigliere (Mar 28, 2011)

How do you use it? Not going to use at the moment trying to learn more about it. Thanks bros


----------



## GH Consigliere (Mar 28, 2011)

Bump


----------



## bulldogz (Mar 28, 2011)

I believe you do subq shots...


----------



## GH Consigliere (Mar 28, 2011)

What u mean?


----------



## tjsulli (Mar 28, 2011)

sub q shots are when you inject under the skin but not into the muscle using a slin pin normally into the belly fat


----------



## GH Consigliere (Mar 28, 2011)

Like insulin ?


----------



## Dolfan84 (Mar 28, 2011)

Yes exactly like insulin


----------



## GH Consigliere (Mar 28, 2011)

Hummm need to study more


----------



## bulldogz (Mar 28, 2011)

here you go...





View attachment 30278


----------



## GH Consigliere (Mar 28, 2011)

Nice thank you


----------



## oufinny (Mar 28, 2011)

When I used it, just stopped as I had been using it for six weeks, I would inject into the abdominal area with a 1/2" slin pin.  It is not the most comfortable as I had AA instead of BA Water, but it worked in accelerating fat loss.  I suggest you dose it at 300mcg first then up to 500mcg per day.


----------



## bulldogz (Mar 28, 2011)

EP has a pretty good deal still going on right now...buy 2 get one free..


----------

